# Forum Nederlandse horloges?



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Ik vind geen subforum over horloges van Nederlandse makelij. Zoek ik niet goed, of bestaat zoiets echt niet? Zo niet, waarom niet? (Ik moet hierbij duidelijk stellen dat ik deze vraag uitsluitend uit nieuwsgierigheid stel, want de kans dat ik mij ooit een Nederlands horloge zal kunnen permitteren kan ik met aan zekerheid grenzende wrschnlkhd (ja, ik ben lui) op praktisch nihil waarderen...)


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Prisma is ook Nederlands en die kan je je vast wel permitteren. Ze hebben horloges onder de 100 euro. (al weet ik niet of dat je smaak is ;-) )

Even een voorbeeld:










Dit is mijn Prisma. Een automaat met retrograde secondewijzers. (ja, meervoud, er zijn er 3)
Helaas had ik pech dat de 2e tijdzone stuk ging. Dit horloge is nu terug naar de fabrikant voor reparatie. :-( M'n schoonmoeder heeft er ook net een en die wordt naar volle tevredenheid gebruikt.


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)

Harry Withenfields said:


> Ik vind geen subforum over horloges van Nederlandse makelij. Zoek ik niet goed, of bestaat zoiets echt niet? Zo niet, waarom niet? (Ik moet hierbij duidelijk stellen dat ik deze vraag uitsluitend uit nieuwsgierigheid stel, want de kans dat ik mij ooit een Nederlands horloge zal kunnen permitteren kan ik met aan zekerheid grenzende wrschnlkhd (ja, ik ben lui) op praktisch nihil waarderen...)


Ik denk dat de Nederlandse horlogefora verhoudingsgewijs de meeste aandacht besteden aan Nederlandse horlogemakers.

Maar Nederlandse horloges onbetaalbaar? Pellikaan maakt ook horloges die onder de 1000 euro blijven. Dat is nog steeds veel geld, maar wrschnlk beter bereikbaar.


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

T_I said:


> Prisma is ook Nederlands en die kan je je vast wel permitteren. Ze hebben horloges onder de 100 euro. (al weet ik niet of dat je smaak is ;-) )


Zeker wel! Laatst 2 voor mijn doen heel dure Chinese horloges gekocht (D90A en D90B) - plm EUR 140 elk, ruim het dubbele van het gemiddelde!


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

johant said:


> Ik denk dat de Nederlandse horlogefora verhoudingsgewijs de meeste aandacht besteden aan Nederlandse horlogemakers.
> 
> Maar Nederlandse horloges onbetaalbaar? Pellikaan maakt ook horloges die onder de 1000 euro blijven. Dat is nog steeds veel geld, maar wrschnlk beter bereikbaar.


 Ja maar waar vind ik ze? Ik wil best lezen over Nederlandse horlogemakers en hun producten, hoe duur die producten ook mogen zijn. 1000 euro ga ik zeker niet uitgeven, laat staan méér! Ik wil ook over de nieuwste auto's lezen, al weet ik dat ik nooit meer een nieuwe auto ga kopen. (Behoudens onvoorziene erfenissen e.d.) ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Zijn er nog meer, maar hier heb je iig alvast een begin!

Lijst van horlogemerken - Wikipedia


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Zijn er nog meer, maar hier heb je iig alvast een begin
> 
> Lijst van horlogemerken - Wikipedia


Bedankt Bidle! Nu nog naar links zoeken!


----------

